# ODI Viking



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I just saw a commander sized Viking on gunbroker. I didn't know anyone besides Para made a double action 1911. It looks like it might make a good carry gun. I did some reading and found out that the model was discontinued before I was born, so parts are probably impossible to get. Can anyone comment on the durability and reliability of the model?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THe listing says it uses a Seacamp double action system. They still make parts for those..I really don't know much about that particular weapon though so I wouldn't want to say it be a good carry weapon. Be a great collectors piece though:smt023

Everything other than the trigger looks to be 1911 compatible but it's hard to tell what it has from a picture. THe 650+ starting bid tells e I'd go another rout if it's a carry weapon I'm looking for.


----------

